# RV driver assist & Security



## cody pruitt (May 8, 2018)

Has anyone come across a good driver assist? I found one I'm interested in. It has 360 birds eye view live stitching and dubs as surveillance when parked.  It's called the owleye.


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 28, 2018)

Wow,  that seem impressive, the video seems to make it look like a drone is following you or there is a very tall pole on top of the RV.   I cannot find one review on it yet.  I would imagine the install would be a bear.  I did find it on Amazon.. Ziltch reviews. It would really be nice to have more than just a front view dashcam like I have now.  -Bill


----------

